

How Jordan Treats Syrians at the Airport - beshrkayali
http://syriajordan.pen.io

======
rtpg
This story is interesting, but I was having a hard time following the
backstory. He was in Jordan temporarily, but hasn't been in Syria in 3 years?
If so where was he? Just trying to understand context.

There's a lot of stories of people being treated without rights in airports
(even rich white European males get the treatment sometimes). It's honestly
really scary.

~~~
homersimpson
I assume the writer was in Beirut as the flight was Beirut -> Amman.

------
hannibal5
Jordan is drowning in refugees and acutely running out of water.

They have over 100,000 Syrian refugees, 750,000 Iraqi refugees and 1.9 million
Palestinian refugees. That's a lot for small country of six million people.

It's easy to criticize Jordanians, but they have their hands full and are
risking the stability of their country. If other countries would start taking
more refugees from Syria and Iraq (like the coalition that toppled Saddam)
that would be nice.

~~~
nandemo
Yeah, but OP was going to Sweden. It should have been easy enough to verify
with the embassy if they wanted to.

